# 21 год. Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, проблемы с грудным отделом



## Vadim06952 (27 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и посетители форума. 


Мне 21 год, пол - Мужской. Вредные привычки: Курение (на протяжении 6 лет), Алкоголь - практически не употребляю (1-2 раза в год). 


Даже не знаю с чего начать... Попробую начать с самого начала и описать всю хронологию событий.


2007 год. Когда я был в 6 классе школы, на школьном Мед. осмотре мне поставили диагноз - сколиоз 1 степени. Рекомендовали обратиться к ортопеду - я забил и не пошёл. Спина вообще никак не беспокоила.

2008 год. В 7 класса, на следующий год мне сказали, что у меня кифосколиоз (Болезнь Шейрмана Мау). Рекомендовали обратиться к ортопеду. Я обратился, сделал снимки, всё подтвердилось. Ортопед прописал ЛФК, бассейн и т.д. Я, в свою очередь, забил на спину, так как она меня никак не беспокоила. 


С этого периоду вёл обычный, активный образ жизни, что и присуще любому школьнику. На здоровье никогда не жаловался, спина не болела.


2010 год. С 2010-2011 года довольно серьёзно начал тренироваться в тренажёрном зале. Очень нравился этот образ жизни. Активность, правильное питание, правильный режим дня - всё это заставляло меня очень хорошо себя чувствовать, было много энергии, сил, целей и планов. Спина никак не беспокоила, хотя осанка нарушена - видно было невооружённым взглядом (был виден выраженный кифоз грудного отдела и гиперлордоз поясничного отдела, то есть осанка *Кругло-вогнутая*). _Сейчас понимаю, какой ущерб я наносил своей кривой спине..._


2012 год. Занятия в тренажёрном зале продолжались. Делал упражнения с достаточно большими весами (для своего веса 55-60 килограмм (всегда был небольшой комплекции)). Жим лёжа - 85 на 4 раза, Присяд - 100 килограмм на 4 раза. Становая тяга - Чуть больше ста килограмм (точно не помню). В очередной раз, когда я начал поднимать штангу (делал становую тягу), почувствовал острую боль в области поясницы. Опустил штангу, боль не проходила, я немного отдохнул и снова взялся за штангу, делал упражнение через боль (*какой же я был дурак!*). Болела спина в течении 2-3 дней, потом прошла. Занятие спортом не бросал. К врачам не обращался.


В этом году я ощутил первую боль в области спины, но она прошла и спина меня не беспокоила.


2013 год. Тренажёрный зал мне надоел. Бросил. В это время заинтересовался разработкой сайтов, начал изучать, пробовать. Начало получаться, стал зарабатывать. Работа сидячая. Были дни, когда из-за компьютерного кресла почти не вставал. Сидел ужасно - криво, всё тело перекошено. По сути, режим дня у меня был такой - утром сижу в институте, после обеда прихожу - сижу за компьютером, за осанкой не следил вообще.


Спина не беспокоила, не болела, иногда затекали мышцы.


Так продолжалось до февраля 2016 года. У меня в сугробе застряла машина. Людей рядом не было (ехал один). Пришлось толкать самому. Включил первую передачу, отпустил сцепление - колёса крутятся, а я пытаюсь всячески раскачивать машину и толкать вперёд. При очередном толчке почувствовал острую боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника, в районе позвонка l5 и крестца. Болело в этой области примерно на протяжении 3-4 недель. Обратился к врачу-ортопеду в поликлинику института. Он на меня наорал, сказал, что я кошу от армии и т.д. Сказал на массаж походи и всё.


Боль прошла. Осталась боль, только при нажатии на позвонок l5 и крестец. Однако я всё таки решил сделать МРТ всех отделов позвоночника. Вот описание МРТ:


Шейный отдел:

На серии МР томограмм шейного отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по T1 и T2 в трёх проекциях, лордоз выпрямлен. Высота межпозвонковых дисков и сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по T2 не изменены.


Данных за дорзальные грыжи и протрузии дисков.


Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, спинной мозг структурен, сигнал от него не изменён. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, начальные дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков.


Мелкий задний краевой остеофит справа до 0,3 см, деформирующий дуральный мешок.


Грудной отдел.


На серии МР томограмм грудного отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трёх проекциях, физиологический кифоз усилен. *Угол Коба 58 градусов. *


Высота межпозвонковых дисков Th5-Th11 и сигналы от них по T2 умеренно снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков, исследуемой зоны сохранены.


Дорзальная парамедиальная вправо грыжа диска Th10/Th11 размером до 0,4 см, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка


Просвет позвоночного канала незначительно сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга не изменён.


Грыжи Шморля в телах Th6-Th12 позвонков, деформация тел позвонков Th6-Th10 за счёт снижения передних отделов. Форма и размеры тел остальных позвонков обычные, начальные дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков. Гемангиома тела позвонка Th2 размером 0,5x0,7 см.


Мелкие передние краевые остеофиты тел позвонков Th5-Th12.


Поясничный отдел. 


На серии МР томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по Т2 и Т1 в трёх проекциях, физиологический лордоз сглажен. 


Отмечается смещение тела позвонка L5 кзади на 0,5 сантиметра.


Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены. Высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены. 


Дорзальная медиальная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером 0,5 см, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковое отверстие справа, с частичной компрессией дурального мешка.


Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5 размером до 0,3 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия, деформирующая дуральный мешок. 


Просвет позвоночного канала умеренно сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга не изменён. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, признаки умеренных дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.


Заключение: МР картина умеренных дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного, грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника. Грыжи дисков Th10/Th11, l5/S1. Спондилёз. Болезнь Шоерман-Мау. Ретроспондилолистез L5 1 ст. Гемангиома Th2.


Вот все снимки МРТ грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника: 



Вот с этим заключением я пошёл в больницу по месту жительства к терапевту, он меня направил к неврологу. Невролог меня послал. Сказал, что в моём возрасте не может быть грыж и сказал, что я кошу от армии. Я с ним поругался и ушёл.




Решил пойти в платную больницу. Записался на рентген (на всякий случай), консультацию к неврологу и ортопеду. Снимки все приложу.


Описание рентгена:

На стандартных поясничных спондилограммах в 2 проекциях отмечается сколиотическая деформация влево с вершиной на уровне тела Th8, угол сколиоза 10 градусов. Угол кифоза 54 градуса. Снижена высота передних отделов тел Th6-Th9 на 5-7 мм. На нижних замыкательных пластинках Th7 и Th8 видны линзообразные сдавливания размерами 3x9 мм. Высота дисков без выраженного снижения.

На стандартных поясничных спондилограммах костно-травматических и деструктивных изменений не выявлено. Лордоз сохранён. Определяются субхондральный остеосклероз замыкательных пластин l3-l5, спондилоартроз l3-l5, умеренное снижение высоты диска l4, выраженное – l5. Тело L5 смещено кзади на 6,4 мм. Мягкие ткани без особенностей.

Заключение: Левосторонний С-образный сколиоз 1 ст. Болезнь Шеерманна-Мау. Грыжи шморля Th7, Th8.

Остеохондроз 1ст. L4-L5; 2ст L5-S1. Ретролистез 1 ст. L5.


Со всем этим я пошёл сначала к неврологу. Назначили Немулекс, омез, мидокалм, амелотекс гель, массаж спины №10.


Поставили диагноз: Остеохондроз позвоночника у взрослых.


Затем я пошёл к ортопеду, диагноз подтвердил, назначил тоже самое + консультацию у остеопата. Она сказал, что все проблемы с позвоночником у меня из-за позвонка L5, который смещён из-за травмы. Если его «вправить”, то всё будет ОК.


Примерно месяц назад мне один знакомый (НЕ Врач) сказал, что у меня может быть *Болезнь Бехтерева*. Я посмотрел в интернете про эту болезнь и поник…. Симптомы очень похожие для начальной стадии болезни…. Постоянно об этом думаю, не могу ни на чём сосредоточится, очень переживаю….. Постоянно читаю статьи, форумы , симптомы, сравниваю со своими.. Голова скоро кругом пойдёт.


Мои симптомы:


1.    Боль в пояснице (на уровне l5-s1) при наклонах вперёд, особенно, если при этом что-то поднимаю. Так же незначительная боль при нажатии непосредственно на позвонки.

2.    Недавно появилась незначительная боль в ягодицах. Хотя это даже болью назвать нельзя, какой то дискомфорт. 

3.    Если сидеть длительное время (например за рулём автомобиля) начинает болеть спина с отдачей в *левую ногу*.

4.    Последний месяц делаю ЛФК и упражнения для укрепления мышц спины в грудном отделе позвоночника. Если сильно прогнуться, то ощущается боль в грудном отделе. При пальпации рукой болит позвонок L5.

P.S. Симптомы проявляют себя не постоянно. Может 2 дня болеть, потом неделю вообще ничего не болеть и т.д.

Уважаемые доктора! Очень надеюсь на вашу консультацию и советы. Вот мои вопросы:

1.    Насколько значительны мои изменения в позвоночнике для моего возраста (21 год)? Какими последствиями это грозит?

2.    Стоит ли обращаться к остеопату?

3.    Стоит ли мне исправлять свою осанку путём укрепления мышц спины и растяжению грудных мышц? PS в последний месяц делаю упражнения из области силовой йоги для исправления сутулости. Так же каждый день делаю ЛФК при остеохондрозе поясничного отдела.

4.    Есть ли на снимках признаки ББ? Насколько я понимаю, для начальной стадии характерно появление спондилоартроза в поясничном отделе (или я заблуждаюсь).

5.    Опасна ли Гемангиома Th2?

6.    Что мне можете посоветовать? Какое лечение, ЛФК? Может дадите какую-нибудь рекомендацию?


Для себя решил изменить свою жизнь и начать действовать. Не хочу в 30 лет быть стариком.

За последний месяц 2 раза сдавал анализы крови (Общий и биохимию) – всё в норме, никаких отклонений.

Уважаемые доктора очень рассчитываю на вашу консультацию и помощь! С уважением, Вадим.

P.S.Снимки прикреплю к следующему посту.


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2016)

*Vadim06952*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2016)

1. Насколько значительны мои изменения в позвоночнике для моего возраста (21 год)? Какими последствиями это грозит?
Грозит хорошим отношением  к своей спине.

2. Стоит ли обращаться к остеопату?
Тут вам решать

3. Стоит ли мне исправлять свою осанку путём укрепления мышц спины и растяжению грудных мышц? PS в последний месяц делаю упражнения из области силовой йоги для исправления сутулости. Так же каждый день делаю ЛФК при остеохондрозе поясничного отдела.
Укреплять стоит, а исправлять, нет

4. Есть ли на снимках признаки ББ? Насколько я понимаю, для начальной стадии характерно появление спондилоартроза в поясничном отделе (или я заблуждаюсь).
Не ищите, вам и этого достаточно.

5. Опасна ли Гемангиома Th2?
Нет.

6. Что мне можете посоветовать? Какое лечение, ЛФК? Может дадите какую-нибудь рекомендацию?
Общие рекомендации и они есть на форуме
Начните писать тут дневник.
Опишите свои действия, а мы поправим если неправильно.
Разберите всю свою жизнь на кусочки.
Начните с того что кормит.
"Как я сижу"
........


Для себя решил изменить свою жизнь и начать действовать. Не хочу в 30 лет быть стариком.
правильно

За последний месяц 2 раза сдавал анализы крови (Общий и биохимию) – всё в норме, никаких отклонений.
Хорошо


Псевдолистез. Можно рекомендовать рентгенографию с функциональной нагрузкой.
И попросить рентгенолога посчитать позвоночники, похоже на сакрализацию.


----------



## Vadim06952 (28 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть ли на снимках признаки ББ? Насколько я понимаю, для начальной стадии характерно появление спондилоартроза в поясничном отделе (или я заблуждаюсь).


Не ищите, вам и этого достаточно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Псевдолистез. Можно рекомендовать рентгенографию с функциональной нагрузкой.
> И попросить рентгенолога посчитать позвоночники, похоже на сакрализацию.



Спасибо вам за ответ! Все признаки указывают на ББ? Правильно я понял?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2016)

Не правильно.


----------



## Vadim06952 (28 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не правильно.


Спасибо большое за консультацию! Немного успокоили...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 6. Что мне можете посоветовать? Какое лечение, ЛФК? Может дадите какую-нибудь рекомендацию?
> Общие рекомендации и они есть на форуме
> Начните писать тут дневник.
> Опишите свои действия, а мы поправим если неправильно.
> ...



Так и сделаю, начну в этой теме писать дневник о своей спине=)

Итак, что уже сделано:
1) Начал очень сильно следить за своей осанкой. Правильно сижу, стараюсь держать спину прямо во время ходьбы. Несколько раз в день подхожу к зеркалу и стараюсь встать ровно (насколько это возможно), стараюсь держать спину в таком положении в течении дня.

2) На протяжении 1,5 месяцев делаю ЛФК 2 раза в день.

С утра, в качестве зарядке делают вот этот небольшой комплекс: 




Вечером, через день чередую ЛФК от остеохондроза: 



И упражнения на укрепление осанки (растяжение грудных мышц, укрепление верхне-грудных мышц), делаю вот эти комплексы: 
















От сглаженного лордоза поясничного отдела делаю вот это: 






3) 2 раза в неделю посещаю бассейн (45 минут сеанс). 3 раза в неделю посещаю тренажёрный зал. Теперь никаких становых тяг и приседаний. Больше подтягиваний.

4) Нормализовал режим питания. Питаюсь регулярно и (как я считаю) правильно.

5) Минимизировал поездки на машине, чаще хожу пешком.
Что в планах:

1) Пройти курс массажа для того, чтобы расслабить мышцы поясничного отдела.

2) Сходить на приём и посоветоваться с остеопатом или мануальным терапевтом (пока ещё не определился что будет лучше).

Пока что эти планы упираются в финансовый вопрос. Вот немного разберусь с расходами и сразу же их осуществлю.

Вопросы:
1) ЛФК подходит для меня?
2) Что ещё можете посоветовать?
3) Правильны ли мои действия в целом?

О моём состоянии сегодня:

Ничего не болит. Чувствую себя отлично. Только иногда при наклонах с поднятием тяжести или очень долгом сидении появляется дискомфорт в пояснице. Этот дискомфорт снимается очень просто - достаточно 5-10 минут полежать в горизонтальном положении и всё проходит.

PS: Фёдор Петрович, ещё раз спасибо большое за ваш ответ!

И ещё вопрос: Мог ли ретролистез L5 стать результатом травмы во время становой тяги?


----------



## 72tum (28 Окт 2016)

Vadim06952 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за консультацию! Немного успокоили...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



У меня боль начиналась так же, сперва когда сидел (боль-дискомфорт).
Боль появилась за столом, встал походил, сел боли нет и в таком цикле я жил.
Но потом боль присутствовала постоянно, стоять и ходить было проще.
Мне раньше даже помогало когда я под поясницу ложил валик из полотенца под поясницу и лежал я на нем 5 минут.
Не откладывай свое лечение на завтра! Начни себя восстанавливать прямо сейчас и делай все процедуры ЛФК, массаж, физио одновременно, а не так что прошел сперва двух-недельный курс массажа, потом двух недельный курс физио и тд. 
Делай все процедуры комплексом именно комплексом эти процедуры оказывают более сильный эффект.
Времени не теряй изучи природу своей паталогии, это необходимо как минимум для того чтобы понимать на приеме у врача на сколько он грамотен, я был на приеме у одного невролога и больше я к нему не ногой! Мои познания в области моего остеохондроза оказались выше чем у него... Печально но факт.
Очень важный фактор найти грамотного специалиста, который тебя будет осматривать и выслушивать не 7-9 минут, а сколько это необходимо для тщательного обследования тебя.

Так же укажи из какого ты города, возможно есть врачи с форума именно практикующие в твоем городе или соседнем от тебя.

Скорейшей ремиссии!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2016)

Могу только присоединиться к ответам доктора Ступина на поставленные вопросы в первом посте.
Что касается проводимых восстановительно-профилактических мероприятий, то могу лишь рекомендовать продолжать в том же духе. Можно осуществить 1 пункт дальнейших мероприятий,т.е. пройти курс массажа.
Необходимисти в обращении к мануальному терапевту или остеопату в настоящее время не вижу.
Что касается природы имеющегося ретролистеза L5, то ответить точно на его происхождения сейчас просто невозможно, хотя предположений может быть много. Главное сейчас - предотвратить его прогрессирование. Этим Вы как раз  успешно и занимаетесь.


----------



## Vadim06952 (28 Окт 2016)

72tum написал(а):


> У меня боль начиналась так же, сперва когда сидел (боль-дискомфорт).
> Боль появилась за столом, встал походил, сел боли нет и в таком цикле я жил.
> Но потом боль присутствовала постоянно, стоять и ходить было проще.
> Мне раньше даже помогало когда я под поясницу ложил валик из полотенца под поясницу и лежал я на нем 5 минут.
> ...



Спасибо вам за дельные советы. Сейчас занялся своим позвоночником, не буду ситуацию пускать на самотёк. Сам виноват, что у меня позвоночник, как у старика в 21 год. Очень стыдно! Это для меня только послужило сигналом к действию! За последнее время в корне пересмотрел весь свой образ жизнь...

А у вас какие проблемы со спиной? Грыжи? Ретролистез?



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Могу только присоединиться к ответам доктора Ступина на поставленные вопросы в первом посте.
> Что касается проводимых восстановительно-профилактических мероприятий, то могу лишь рекомендовать продолжать в том же духе. Можно осуществить 1 пункт дальнейших мероприятий,т.е. пройти курс массажа.
> Необходимисти в обращении к мануальному терапевту или остеопату в настоящее время не вижу.
> Что касается природы имеющегося ретролистеза L5, то ответить точно на его происхождения сейчас просто невозможно, хотя предположений может быть много. Главное сейчас - предотвратить его прогрессирование. Этим Вы как раз  успешно и занимаетесь.



Владимир Иванович, благодарю вас за консультацию и советы! Всё так и сделаю.

Кстати, в последнее время заметил, что моя осанка стала немного (может процентов на 5) лучше эстетически выглядеть. Плечи подтянулись назад и прикрывают горб, а живот немного втянулся (хотя как такового "живота" у меня никогда не было).


----------



## 72tum (28 Окт 2016)

Vadim06952 написал(а):


> Спасибо вам за дельные советы. Сейчас занялся своим позвоночником, не буду ситуацию пускать на самотёк. Сам виноват, что у меня позвоночник, как у старика в 21 год. Очень стыдно! Это для меня только послужило сигналом к действию! За последнее время в корне пересмотрел весь свой образ жизнь...
> 
> А у вас какие проблемы со спиной? Грыжи? Ретролистез?
> 
> ...


Вот моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25829/page-4#post-290089


----------



## Vadim06952 (28 Окт 2016)

Возник ещё один вопрос: Почему наличие спондилоартроза не вывило МРТ, а рентген его показал? Есть ли он вообще по снимкам?


----------



## Vadim06952 (30 Окт 2016)

Ответьте мне пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

Вообще по снимкам, но и по МРТ, если поставить задачу.
У Вас есть.


----------



## Vadim06952 (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще по снимкам, но и по МРТ, если поставить задачу.
> У Вас есть.


А насколько выражен?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Средне.


----------



## Vadim06952 (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Средне.


Спасибо.
__

Вчера появилась боль в грудном отделе, прямо посередине горба, где то в районе позвонка TH7. Болит, если сильно прогнуться в грудном отделе. Боль отдаёт в правое ребро.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Торакалгия. Грудная боль.


----------



## Vadim06952 (2 Ноя 2016)

Из головы не выходят мысли о ББ. Скажите пожалуйста, какие анализы (или снимки) мне стоит сдать, чтобы исключить/подтвердить эту болезнь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2016)

СОЭ, СРБ, HLA В27, рентгенография крестцовоподвздошных сочленений, грудного и поясничного отделов.


----------



## Vadim06952 (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> СОЭ, СРБ, HLA В27, рентгенография крестцовоподвздошных сочленений, грудного и поясничного отделов.



Спасибо за ответ! СОЭ и СРБ сдам в ближайшие дни, как раз от военкомата направили на анализы. Рентген крестцово-позвздошного сочленения тоже сделаю, а вот с HLA B27 будут проблемы... Не нашёл в интернете поликлиники, в которой можно сдать этот анализ. 

А старые снимки не подойдут? Заново переделывать?

________________________________________________________________________
Просто ппц... С ума скоро сойду от всех этих мыслей.... Такими темпами скоро к психиатру придётся идти...

*Доктор Ступин*, Фёдор Петрович, скажите, с какой вероятностью у меня может выявиться эта болезнь? Насколько характерны мои изменения в позвоночнике и описанные симптомы? Стоит ли вообще проводить обследование, на основании всех моих данных? Что бы вы рекомендовали? Очень важно ваше мнение...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2016)

На основании этих данных, не стоит.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (3 Ноя 2016)

Vadim06952 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ! СОЭ и СРБ сдам в ближайшие дни, как раз от военкомата направили на анализы. Рентген крестцово-позвздошного сочленения тоже сделаю, а вот с HLA B27 будут проблемы... Не нашёл в интернете поликлиники, в которой можно сдать этот анализ.
> 
> А старые снимки не подойдут? Заново переделывать?
> 
> ...


Привет, а какая разница найдут или нет эту болезнь? Всё равно если она присутствует ты узнаешь рано или поздно, она не лечится и никак от нее не убежать, только лфк затормозишь, а в итоге всё равно всё срастается.


----------

